# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Son vido sur les sites Internet ?

## grospierre

Bonjour

Lorsque je vais sur un site de nouvelles, sportif ou de jeux Pc, je peu lire la vido mais jai pas de son.

Si je ne suis pas sur Internet, et que j'coute un mp3 sur mon ordi jai du son.
Si je fais jou un film sur mon ordi jai du son.
Si je joue a des jeux Pc jai du son.

Alors pourquois jai pas de son lorsque je vais sur un site Internet de nouvelles , de sport ou bien de jeux ?

Jai Vista 32, Nvidia 8800 gts 320, 2 g mmoire dual chanel. 

Merci pour m'aid !

----------


## Jannus

Tu utilises quel navigateur ?

----------


## grospierre

Salut

J'utilise Internet explorer de vista.

Merci

----------


## tuxakadjseb

Est-ce que tous les vidos/son dans IE qui ne fonctionnent pas sont sous Flash ?
Si tel est le cas, un clic droit sur l'animation Flash devrait te permettre de procder  divers rglages, et notamment au niveau du son.

Je ne connais pas la procdure exacte car je ne suis ni sous WIndows ni sous IE  ::lol:: 


_Sbastien_

----------


## grospierre

Salut

Est-ce que tous les vidos son dans IE qui ne fonctionnent pas sont sous Flash ?

Je ne saisie pas bien ta question ces quois IE et Flash ?

Lorsque je vais sur le sitegametrailers.com je peu lire les video de jeux et jai du son. Si je vais sur le site RDS, et que je lis les video dans la zone video je nai pas de son bizzarre

Merci

----------


## tuxakadjseb

IE, c'est Internet Explorer. As-tu essay avec un autre navigateur (Firefox ou Opera par exemple) ?
Si tu n'as pas Firefox, tu peux le tlcharger librement  cette adresse :
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/

Flash, c'est un petit logiciel qui te permet de visualiser beaucoup d'animations et vidos sur internet.

Par exemple, YouTube utilise Flash pour ses vidos. Peux-tu avoir le son de cette animation ?
=> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=ixVJMDQ_Ank

France5 par contre, utilise ton lecteur mdia par dfaut. Est-ce que cette vido a du son chez toi ?
=> http://www.france5.fr/STATIC/video/i...rubrique=video



_Sbastien_

----------


## grospierre

Salut Tuxaka

Jai pas de son sur You Toube dans la premiere vido.
Jai du son sur France 5  dans la 2m vido.

Alors je dois comprendre qu'il me manque un codec Flash que je dois tlcharg ?

Merci

----------


## grospierre

Salut Tuxaka

Voila jai installer Adobe Flash version 9 et je ne suis toujour pas capable de lire le son sur You Tube ou autre site qui utilise ce codec.

Merci!

----------


## tuxakadjseb

Le fait que tu aies du son sur France 5 montre que le problme se situe bien au niveau de Flash. Dans une animation Flash, fais un clic droit. Tu devrais pouvoir rgler de nombreux paramtres ... dont le son !

_
Sbastien_

----------


## grospierre

Salut Tuxaka

Pour afin rgl mon probleme de son avec les animations flash sur les sites internet, jai tlcharg le pack de codec (K-Lite Codec Pack) pour vista.

Je peux enfin lire les sons des animations flash.

Je te remerci Tuxaka pour m'avoir aid a comprendre ce que javais comme probleme au niveaux du son flash.

----------

